# Padded Shorts Suggestion



## Ray Brandes (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello! I am an old newbee. Riding again after being off for about 20 years. I have never been sore in the saddle, but the last two 20+ mile rides have me sliding back to get my perch bones on the rear of the Brooks. At 63 I guess I am just getting old and boney. 

My shorts are ready to be replaced and I went to the bike shop and (besides sticker shock) I was confronted by too many options. Can someone (my age perhaps) suggest what padding to get? Thanks in advance!
Regards, Ray


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't know why age would matter here, but I've been around for a while and have found (for me) the most comfortable chamois have been in my Sugoi RSE's. If you click on this link HERE and then click on "Technology and Fit" it will show you the chamois. Just for comparison I've used several Pearlizumi, Primal, Pactimo, Verge, Louis Garneau bibs all mid to high level on their respective lines. The Sugoi FXE chamois is just plain more comfortable than all of them after a couple hours in the saddle. The only other shorts I would like to try on day would be the Assos bibs seen HERE or the Castelli bibs seen HERE. I've heard the chamois in each are great and the quality of the shorts are second to none...YMMV.

The price of some of the shorts I've recommended might seem expensive and indeed they are but, I've learned the short and saddle combo is worth the cost. I'm too old to settle for being uncomfortable.


----------



## Ray Brandes (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess the age is a reference to my boney butt! Just not as much meat back there anymore.
When you say chamois, is that all there is? Or is there some gel or something else for padding?
Regards, Ray


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

"Chamois" is can be quite thick in some shorts—so don't associate the term with a lack of comfort 

*woodys737* has listed a ton of the most popular brands, and the best thing is to do is to try on a few and see how they feel. Better still if you can do a few laps, although it's hard to tell how they'll be on a longer ride just from that.

For what it's worth, I have Castelli bibs and they're fantastic. USD$120 for the "summer" Velocissimo's.


----------



## Smokeydave (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a newbie trying to get this figured out too. I just ordered some unpaded bib thermal tights. Is it comfy to wear bib shorts under bib tights or should I get regular shorts to complement them? I have one pair of shorts but would like to get another and am trying to decided if I should get bibs or shorts going into the cold months here in Ohio. Thanks.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Aero Tech Designs Cycling Apparel and Bike Shorts, Biking short, bicycle clothing, cycle apparel, bike clothes

I like getting all my gears from them, at least is Made in USA and at decent price.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ray Brandes said:


> I guess the age is a reference to my boney butt! Just not as much meat back there anymore.
> *When you say chamois, is that all there is?* Or is there some gel or something else for padding?
> Regards, Ray


As far as padding, yes. Thicker does not necessarily mean more comfortable. The most important job of the chamois that I've found is to limit chaffing. All the padding in the world won't help with this. Shape and material will. Unfortunately, it's just impossible to know how one short/cham will work for you until you try them.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Smokeydave said:


> I'm a newbie trying to get this figured out too. I just ordered some unpaded bib thermal tights. Is it comfy to wear bib shorts under bib tights or should I get regular shorts to complement them? I have one pair of shorts but would like to get another and am trying to decided if I should get bibs or shorts going into the cold months here in Ohio. Thanks.


I wear bibs and find in the cold they make for a seamless transition from your mid section (waist area) to the upper body. Less drafty so-to-speak. Seems sometimes with shorts you can have a gap exposed on the low back area.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Smokeydave said:


> I just ordered some unpaded bib thermal tights. Is it comfy to wear bib shorts under bib tights or should I get regular shorts to complement them?


Go with bibs. They will be more comfy and you'll also have them for summer.


----------



## Warble (Oct 30, 2011)

i've found the pearl izumi elite short is moderatly priced $100. But they are excellant value, I ride doubles and they are worth the extra $ after 150 miles.


----------



## Ray Brandes (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, Thanks for all the advice. I didn't go cheap and I didn't go expensive. 
I settled on Bellweather NM Axioms. They and a seat adjustment seem to have done the trick.
Regards, Ray


----------

